# Interior



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

What are you guys using for the interior? I would like to get some wipes rather than spray, any brand you recommend over another?


----------



## Kruise (Sep 28, 2011)

For cleaning or stain and scuff prevention? 

For prevention i use 303 aerospace protectant wipes.

I can't advise any product for cleaning because the car is only a couple months old and the only scuffs it has received are so minor that a damp rag would suffice.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

I've tried a bunch of stuff and it all ends up looking smudgy on the dashboard. But then I found something called Vinyl Shine. It leaves a nice beautiful coating on everything. No grease, no streaks. And you can make it as shiny as you want by applying more than once or wiping some off. Either way it protects just about anything and you can use it as a tire dressing and seal conditioner. 
TIRE & VINYL SHINE

I use Mothers Plastic protector on the piano finish bezels and chrome though. It ends up making things very very smooth feeling.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

It's a spray but I also use 303 Aerospace. I spray it on a rag and wipe down the plastic. It leaves a low gloss, non-greasy shine and it's not a cheap looking shine but somehow makes the plastic look MORE expensive. It is hard to explain the exact look but I don't use anything else because I really like the results with 303.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

For cleaning. No one enters my car that could potentially scuff it. 

I'll have to check out the spray. I want a nice shine on dash without it being sticky/greasy.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Vinyl shine in the only stuff I've been able to use that leaves the dash quite shiny, with no streaks and no greasy feeling. And I've tried numerous products, from armor all (stay the **** away from that) to mothers, to some NASCAR sponsored thing, and other crap. None compare to vinyl shine.


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

I use Meguiars Supreme Shine HI Gloss Protectant on a micro-fiber cloth for the platstics, and On the mesh inside my eco (seats, carpet & 2 tone dash) i use Turtle Wax Oxy Power Out Upohlstry Cleaner. And for my windows I use Stoner Invisible glass on a mirco-fiber towel (bkue in color) As for washing it I usually take it to a brushless auto wash that does two waxes and an underbody. Cuz right now its winter. Not sure what ill get to wash and wax it myself when spring comes.


----------



## krinksta (Mar 27, 2012)

Adam's Car Polish sells a few great products.


----------



## klchiew (Jan 15, 2011)

Try Einszett Cockpit Premium, it has mild cleaning properties but leaves no residue. Love the citrus smell. My backup would be Meguiar's Quik Interior Detailer. It has mild cleaning properties but leaves a little residue.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Aerospace no where to be found... will have to look into these other options


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

Mick said:


> Aerospace no where to be found... will have to look into these other options


Did you check their site? Where to Buy 303 Products. Complete On-line searchable database to find a 303 Retailer near you.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

They used to sell 303 at o'rileys but since they got bought out by Murray's (or vice versa) they no longer carry any 303 products.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

CHUV said:


> They used to sell 303 at o'rileys but since they got bought out by Murray's (or vice versa) they no longer carry any 303 products.


I bought mine at Ace Hardware.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------

